# Banana Splits



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy, tasty and messy but oh so good Cook for 10 minutes on your grill over very warm coals turn often use 1 banana per person peel back one section of banana spread with peanut butter, add chocolate bits your favorite milk or dark or semi and mini marshmallows replace pee lwrap the whole thing in foil.enjoy
kadesma


----------



## NoraC (Mar 8, 2011)

Love those!  We scoop out the banana and goo with graham crackers and pity folks who have to settle for so'mores.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Love those!  We scoop out the banana and goo with graham crackers and pity folks who have to settle for so'mores.


me too they are so good.Thanks for letting me know.
kadesma


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 8, 2011)

Dh is going to love those.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 8, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Dh is going to love those.


DH if he is anything like mine you will have to chase him out of the kitchen
kadesma


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 9, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Easy, tasty and messy but oh so good Cook for 10 minutes on your grill over very warm coals turn often use 1 banana per person peel back one section of banana spread with peanut butter, add chocolate bits your favorite milk or dark or semi and mini marshmallows replace pee lwrap the whole thing in foil.enjoy
> kadesma


Get behind me satan


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 9, 2011)

Still on your diet, Bolas?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 9, 2011)

What gave you that idear zara, yes I have lost 17lbs another 5 weeks to go


----------



## kadesma (Mar 9, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> What gave you that idear zara, yes I have lost 17lbs another 5 weeks to go


wa ha so now I know why I'm being called names
kadesma


----------

